# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی در اندروید

## dr_jacky_2005

لا سلام

کسی میتونه کمک کنه در ارتباط با تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی؟

کلاسش رو کسی داره؟

----------


## powerboy2988

http://powerboy.ir/?p=92

----------


## dr_jacky_2005

> http://powerboy.ir/?p=92


ممنون ولی کلاسِ خیلی ساده ای هست . و کانورت نداره . مثلا تاریخ از RSS بگیره ، شمسی بده .

----------


## powerboy2988

> ممنون ولی کلاسِ خیلی ساده ای هست . و کانورت نداره . مثلا تاریخ از RSS بگیره ، شمسی بده .


آره.... خودم تو برنامه هام لازم داشتم... واسه همین سریع اینو نوشتم و وقت نکردم کاملترش کنم...

----------


## Modernidea

دوستان سلام،

کسی این موضوع را ادامه نداده که کلاس پیشرفته تری پیاده سازی کنه یا دانلود کنه و اینجا معرفی بکنه تا همه بهره ببرند؟

الان تقویم ها و برنامه فارسی زیادی در بازار اندروید و Google Play هست ولی کدی در این مورد پیدا نمیشه!
تا کی این وضعیت ادامه داره؟!
جالب اینجاست که برای برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز مثل زبان های دلفی، سی شارپ و غیره که برنامه های متن باز نیستند، با یک سرچ کوچک، کلی کامپوننت و کلاس در این مورد پیدا میشه اما برای اندروید که یک سیستم عامل متن بازه و خیلی از نرم افزارهای ساخته شده هم متن باز هستند ولی هیچ سمپل کار آدمدی در این باره پیدا نمیشه!

----------

